# Rum for sipping on the rocks



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

First some history: I have never cared for dark liquor whether it be scotch, bourbon, or anything else with the exception of Jager and Anejo/Reposado tequilas. 

This week I tried some Diplomaticos rum and was EXTREMELY impressed with the taste, so I have made some provisions to get a bottle to drink on for the holidays. The issue I have is that Diplomaticos rum is not available in Tennessee and there is a law against buying liquor online and having it shipped to Tennesseee.

Has anyone tasted a sipping rum that is close to Diplomaticos so that I could buy it locally?

Thanks,

scottie


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> First some history: I have never cared for dark liquor whether it be scotch, bourbon, or anything else with the exception of Jager and Anejo/Reposado tequilas.
> 
> This week I tried some Diplomaticos rum and was EXTREMELY impressed with the taste, so I have made some provisions to get a bottle to drink on for the holidays. The issue I have is that Diplomaticos rum is not available in Tennessee and there is a law against buying liquor online and having it shipped to Tennesseee.
> 
> ...


no.

ATL


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> no.
> 
> ATL


You South Florida Bastages getting a man hooked on a rum that he can not buy locally.......bastages.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> You South Florida Bastages getting a man hooked on a rum that he can not buy locally.......bastages.


I do know the ABC liquor stores down here does carry it. You might want to check with the big cheese distributor over at your local liquor store merchant. Hey if worse comes to worse; just give us your addy and we will scratch that itch! 

ATL


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I like Pyrat XO.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> I like Pyrat XO.


I agree :tpd:


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

The best sipping rum I've ever had is El Dorado Millennium 25 year old Special Reserve. Frget about the rocks (& the price tag, $250.00 a fifth).

If your looking for a rum that drinks as smooth as water, this is it.

Dmntd


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Ron Zacapa :dr :dr :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Ron Zacapa :dr :dr :dr


:tpd: 
23year old.
mmm mmm Good


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 23year old.
> mmm mmm Good


Definitely a good pick. I'm also partial to Zaya rum, but it depends on the cigar, really...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 23year old.
> mmm mmm Good


I with ya too.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

A rum that is good for sipping and mixing is Gosling's Black Seal. Tasty and affordable. You can find it for $9 a bottle sometimes. Like others have mentioned, I also suggest Pyrat XO. Good stuff!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I can just agree that the Diplomatico rum is out of this world..smooth as a babys butt.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Never tried Diplomatico but my preferred Rum for sipping is Cruzan Single Barrel Estate


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Well Well Well.....Seems I have a Brother in Need and a Brother that has not tried........ What to do.... AH!!!!!! I know!!!!!!! Stay tune for this one folks!!!!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Well Well Well.....Seems I have a Brother in Need and a Brother that has not tried........ What to do.... AH!!!!!! I know!!!!!!! Stay tune for this one folks!!!!!!


Ron,

Check with Al, he has me hooked up for now. I am trying to plan for the next bottle just to see if there is anything close. I am sorry that I did not get to meet you at LJs but I will be back next month.

scottie


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Is Angustora 1919 available easily in the US? If so, try this, it's a damned nice smooth rum!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339&highlight=ron+zacapa


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Dave,

I saw that thread when I searched, however I am trying to find a sipping rum that is similar to Diplomatico and that thread only talks about rums that people like and dislike with no comparisons but I do appreciate you pointing it out for me.

scottie


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> Dave,
> 
> I saw that thread when I searched, however I am trying to find a sipping rum that is similar to Diplomatico and that thread only talks about rums that people like and dislike with no comparisons but I do appreciate you pointing it out for me.
> 
> scottie


I was looking at that rum thread a while back. I thought you or anyone else who is interested in rum, may find it useful. No other intentions than that.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey bro,

I knew you were helping me out. Nothing else was taken out of your post. We are all friends here and I am happy for the additional information. I still have not found anything out about any rums that are good, comparable alternatives to Diplomatico yet though.

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, my niece is sending me some sipping rum from Barbados and I am currently enjoying a nice glass of Diplomatico. Life is good and the rum is even better.


scottie


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> Well, my niece is sending me some sipping rum from Barbados and I am currently enjoying a nice glass of Diplomatico. Life is good and the rum is even better.
> 
> scottie


It is, isn't it?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Benz_one said:


> A rum that is good for sipping and mixing is Gosling's Black Seal. Tasty and affordable. You can find it for $9 a bottle sometimes. Like others have mentioned, I also suggest Pyrat XO. Good stuff!


Bump for Black Seal. That stuff is not your average rum. Pussers is also a good one. Painkiller anyone?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Well my rum collection is slowly growing. I have a bottle of Angostura 1824 and 1919 on the way as well as a bottle of Cockspur 12yr old. I picked up a bottle of Pyrat XO today and while it is good, it is a little sweeter than the Diplomatico. I will definitely be doing a side-by-side comparison at some point. 

Thanks to all the people that chimed in to help. There are 2 more rums from Venezuela that I want to try but I will wait until I get the rest of these in before I try. If anyone sees Pampero Anniversario or Santa Teresa 1796 Solera rum, please let me know. 

scottie


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> I like Pyrat XO.


:tpd: tried it liked it, got a orange taste to it


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

volfan said:


> If anyone sees Pampero Anniversario or Santa Teresa 1796 Solera rum, please let me know.
> 
> scottie


Santa Teresa 1796 is a hard find, but it is with out a doubt the bestest sipping rum I have ever tried.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Drifty, I have someone looking for this rum for me and if I find it, I will PM you and see about getting a bottle to you. I can not believe that up until 2 weeks ago I thought all rum was like Bacardi or dare I say, malibu. I have seen the light and it tastes good.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if Diplimatico is available in NJ or PA?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Not sure. I know it is not available in NC or TN but NJ is basically just North Miami so it is possible.


scottie


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sipping rum.....The liqueur store is callin' me now.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> Sipping rum.....The liqueur store is callin' me now.


Bro, it is almost as slippery a slope. Pyrat Cask 23 rum is about $300 a bottle and I actually would not mind having a glass (not a bottle mind you). If you are interested in some more information let me know and I will send you some links and reviews.

scottie


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh....I'm not gunna' buy the rum.....I'm gunna' break in after they close

Just joking of course....I didn't know it was so much...I'll stick to Cheap Vodka Tonics and lime.,,,,their damn good 



volfan said:


> Bro, it is almost as slippery a slope. Pyrat Cask 23 rum is about $300 a bottle and I actually would not mind having a glass (not a bottle mind you). If you are interested in some more information let me know and I will send you some links and reviews.
> 
> scottie


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

volfan said:


> Drifty, I have someone looking for this rum for me and if I find it, I will PM you and see about getting a bottle to you. I can not believe that up until 2 weeks ago I thought all rum was like Bacardi or dare I say, malibu. I have seen the light and it tastes good.












You mean this Scottie?
I can hook you up if you want, let me know


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

If you can get your hands on it, any of the Havana Club (authentic, not the new Bacardi fake stuff) rums are good sipping rums. Even the silver.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> You mean this Scottie?
> I can hook you up if you want, let me know


You realize that 5 bottles is way too much for you. As a friendly gesture, I would gladly work out something to relieve you of a bottle.

scottie


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> If you can get your hands on it, any of the Havana Club (authentic, not the new Bacardi fake stuff) rums are good sipping rums. Even the silver.


:tpd:

The 7 year old is a great value.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Lenguamor and TheDirector, 

I will keep Havana Club on my list of "to try" rums.



On to the rums, I compared Pyrat XO and Diplomatico Reserva Exclusivo side by side and here is what I came up with.

Pyrat is a little lighter in taste and color but a little bit oily and sweet

Diplomatico is darker and smoother and very well balanced

I had both of them neat and they are both great sipping rums, but for now I heavily prefer the Diplomatico.

More to come with future comparisons.


scottie


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Zacapa 23yo Centenario

I think is Ultra smooth for sipping straight.....only 40 bucks a bottle 

its made from the first crush of sugar cane....no molasses like most other rums then aged in white oak barrels for 23 years


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

stickman said:


> Zacapa 23yo Centenario


Stickman, it is on the list.

scottie


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

:hn :hn :al 

Ah yes, the Fla crew

creating addicts...... it's what we do 



We should get paid royalties from Diplomatico, cause once you've tried it you're hooked. Just goes so perfectly with a cigar, doesn't it? There's other rums which are good, but Dip just has the right balance of sweet/smooth/flavor/kick that puts it over the top. 



Just remember Scottie, you're part of the crew. Whenever you need that Dip fix, we're here for you


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Al,

even though I am experimenting with other rums, I know it is all about the dip. Thanks for making me part of the s. fla crew.

scottie


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> Al,
> 
> even though I am experimenting with other rums, I know it is all about the dip. Thanks for making me part of the s. fla crew.
> 
> scottie


You're part of the crew. But next time you're here, we will initiate you properly!!!!!! Ask Al about our way of initiation!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You're part of the crew. But next time you're here, we will initiate you properly!!!!!! Ask Al about our way of initiation!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Now you are scaring me Ron. And I heard that you were a nice guy. I will be back sometime next month.

scottie


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

is the dip only available in Fla.? I haven't been able to find it here in Pa.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> is the dip only available in Fla.? I haven't been able to find it here in Pa.


http://www.internetwines.com/ronzaccen.html

Try this one, you can order online and it is a *very, very close 2nd*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Another vote for Ron Zacapa 23 years. Another great sipping rum (neat) is Flor De Cana Nicaraguan. 12 or 18 years


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> http://www.internetwines.com/ronzaccen.html
> 
> Try this one, you can order online and it is a *very, very close 2nd*


Thanks, I have seen this before, been hoping to find a rum that goes with cigars as it seems such a natural combination, I'll pick some up.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Great. And I thought that Captain morgans was sipping rum.
I think I know what I will spend a few minutes doing tomorrow.

Looks like a great list of suggestions, I had no idea there were so many "good" rums.


----------

